
Big firms in the US have never had it so good. Time for more competition - martincmartin
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21695392-big-firms-united-states-have-never-had-it-so-good-time-more-competition-problem
======
navait
>Unfortunately the signs are that incumbent firms are becoming more
entrenched, not less. Microsoft is making double the profits it did when
antitrust regulators targeted the software firm in 2000.

I couldn't find any data on it, but do they mean net profits, or earnings per
share? Did they adjust for inflation? MS was very successful with the xbox
consoles. How would I tell the difference between a company becoming more
entrenched and making a good bet on a product (i.e. apple and the iphone)?

